

The worsening journalistic disgrace at Wired (2010) - mecha
http://www.salon.com/2010/12/27/wired_5/

======
s_baby
Salon criticizing the integrity of Wired? That's truly ironic. Salon is maybe
one step up from a blog of ghost-writers.

